# Converter HELP please :~)



## yort81 (Feb 10, 2014)

I want to make my first fountain pen.... and I now have in my possession two Bock Nibs (6 mm nibs, feed and housing and the tap)  .... my problem is that i don't know what kind of feed to use (I've never used a fountain pen before)

Ive been looking on Richard Greewald's website and found the following converter...  
Converter, K5 [20153] : Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs

Im looking for a very nice quality, long lasting, ease of use converter ... will this work? are there other alternatives that i can use?

Thank you

Troy


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 10, 2014)

That one looks fine to me.

There are lots of vendors who sell converters, and they're pretty much interchangeable. Just buy from whichever person you like best.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 11, 2014)

That is the standard converter that I provide with the kits that I make and sell.  It will do just fine.  THere is a version that is threaded at the front if  you want to go that route but for starters that one is just what you need.  Richard is also having a sale for the bash if you buy from him. You will need to look up the thread for the code in the bash vendors discount forum.


----------



## yort81 (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr Redburn... thank you!!  I have never made a FP before.... and there is some information out there...  but nothing definitive when it comes to the converter (that i could find anyway!)

Thank you again sir!!


Sincerely,

Troy


----------

